# Certified fortified homes



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I just recently found out about a program to certify your home as being fortified against virtually any natural disasters - wind, fire, water and even un-natural disasters - thieves ....






More information can be found at:

http://www.disastersafety.org/

http://www.hardenedstructures.com/

http://www.greenfortifiedhomes.com/

There are lots of ideas presented in those pages, some of which can be retrofitted to your current homes if they are not in place already. Take a peak at the links for ideas and see if any of them might tweak your interest.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Our biggest danger in TX is tornadoes. You can fortify your house big time for not so much money. The biggest thing is attaching your outside walls securely to the foundation with bolts and the roof to the walls with metal brackets. Substituting some 1/2" plywood for some sheetrock in critical places(outside corners) can make your house more rigid.

I'm probably going to go with a metal roof.(or metal building) Even if there is a huge hail storm, at least the roof won't likely leak. The right coating on the roof may further protect it. The side of the house with the most common high winds should have minimal windows. If you live in a hurricane area, you may want to include functional shutters.

Fire is a hazard to almost everybody. Minimize wood use. This also helps with termites. Even if you have wood siding, you can get fire retardant coatings or switch to a concrete based siding like hardiplank. Stone brick or metal is better if you can afford it. A good metal roof is also fire resistant. Keep shrubs and tall grass away from the base of your house. This only fuels the fire right next to your house.

Location is another issue. You want it out of whatever dangers you have. Make sure it is not in a flood plain, keep enough grass on hills to prevent mudslides, or near a huge old tree that could be falling anytime soon.


----------

